# Blueberry Melomel recipe question



## mxsteve625 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm plan to follow Wades recipe as posted.

Being I only picked 1.5 lbs of blueberries this summer I went to Sam's and bought 15#'s of frozen blueberries. Most of you say to use 5 plus pounds of fruit per gallon. Does the addition of 2 qts juice make up the difference or is it in the honey. I could not find Wymans Wild Blueberry juice but I did pick up 4-14 oz cans of Wyman's Wild Blueberry in water. Is this acceptable as a substitute for the juice?

Blueberry's are almost thawed but I am afraid of starting. I may put them in the fridge for awhile.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2010)

Haave never seen these wild blueberries in water so no idea. With fruit wines we usually want the 5lbs plus per gallon but usually knock that # down a little in meads as you want the honey profile to shine through mostly with the fruit second.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wade, Where do you get the Wymans Wild Blueberry Juice. I have searched everywhere and could not find it.

Also, went to add yeast energizer and nutrient about five minutes ago and came up 2 TSP short on both. Can I add after the fruit when the HBS opens tomorrow?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2010)

I find it in any grocery store in the juice section.


----------



## Mud (Sep 4, 2010)

The local Walmart has Wyman's blueberry juice. It wasn't in the fruit juice aisle, though. Had to ask.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 4, 2010)

I went to Food Lion, Farm Fresh, Walmart and Harris Teeter...nothing.

I am going to try the cans of Wymans blueberry and maybe even grab another 5 pounds of blueberry's tomorrow.

What do you think?

What about the shortage on the yeast energizer and nutrient? am I alright to add tomorrow?


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 6, 2010)

Man I have a vocano going on. Must on the walls etc. I pitched the Yeast (Hydrated) at 9:00 am last night and by 11:00 PM had signs of fermentation. THis morning I had very active fermentation (punched) and tonight I have must everywhere. The primary has only one inch of space between the must and the top. The primary is 7.9 gallons. Do I just keep cleaniing up and proceed or what? I can't believe the amount of activity I have going on especially when all I've read is how difficiult it is to get Blueberry's to ferment. I have attached my log if anyone is interested.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 7, 2010)

i am interested in the log. Where is it attached?


----------

